# Final Cut Express H.D. 3.5 Vs. Final Cut Express 4.0



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Finally found a store where I could buy the older version of Final Cut Express H.D. 3.5
I'm hoping I made the right choice with buying the older version.

Impressions?

Which version do you own?

I'm just getting into movie making and wanted the most versatile app to do the job.

I haven't received it yet, But hope to receive it in the next few days.

Dave


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

dolawren said:


> I'm just getting into movie making and wanted the most versatile app to do the job.


If you're JUST getting into moviemaking as you say, I would recommend you play around with the two iMovies that are already on your HD.

(EDIT: Let me clarify that I am *not* saying don't use FC or that you overbought, just saying that other tools already available to you can give you a leg up on the world of FC videoediting as well as perhaps be ALL YOU NEED for certain kinds of projects, with less learning curve.)

iMovie 6HD (which can be downloaded if you don't happen to already have it) is a much more powerful tool than most people realise, with VERY elegant but basic editing that can produce even broadcast-quality work (even HDTV!). A lot of what you learn there is applicable to FCE and FCP.

iMovie 08 is an altogether different beast, but also excellent in a different-mindset kind of way. Sometimes you have great footage and you just want to slap it together and get it on DVD or the web (in various ways) FAST FAST FAST. iMovie 08 is built for that idea. FAR more basic editing than iMovie 6, but BETTER in putting a short project together simply and rapidly, especially if your "end product" is intended for the web in any way.

Some people had a hard time wrapping their minds around this when iMovie 08 first came out, but now the obviousness of it has kind of filtered down and the grumps are all settled now.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've tried iMovie H.D., But I'm not happy with the limited editing capabilities.

I'm making just web based movies, But I want to be able to really wow people.

The added features in FC 3.5 is what got my interest, Soundtrack 1.5 and LiveType 2.1

Dave


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I used iMovie for about a year, then switched to FC 3.5. I used it for about a month and then purchased FC 4. 
Not sure why you would choose 3.5 instead of 4. What would be the benefits of staying with the older version? You get LiveType 2.1 with FC 4. The reason SoundTrack isn't included is because you can use Garageband for anything you might need audio-wise.

Just curious why you chose 3.5 over 4?


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

How difficult was it to learn FC? I went to use it once and it looks so complex


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

I started with FCE (pre HD) and it's quite similar to FC....and does A LOT of stuff well. A book I highly recommend is Lisa Brenneis' book from the Visual Quickstart Series, Final Cut Express 2 for Mac OS X (I had 2...you would want whatever version you have). Read the first few chapters and then input some footage and ...carry on.... The index is great and the instructions work. I was able to teach myself the necessary points to editing with this book. And, it ultimately doesn't stop at the basics but you can get there when you're ready.....or you think of something to try and then check for it in the index! 

Another suggestion is to cut off the binding and have a spiral binding put on instead. I had it done at Staples for about $5.00....I knew the book would need to sit open beside me and this just made it soooooo much easier. (a note, get them to cut the binding in half first before cutting off the end. this will prevent it from rolling when the blade goes through)

Good luck!!

m


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Also, Lynda.com has a great video tutorial on FCE


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

BikerRob said:


> I used iMovie for about a year, then switched to FC 3.5. I used it for about a month and then purchased FC 4.
> Not sure why you would choose 3.5 instead of 4. What would be the benefits of staying with the older version? You get LiveType 2.1 with FC 4. The reason SoundTrack isn't included is because you can use Garageband for anything you might need audio-wise.
> 
> Just curious why you chose 3.5 over 4?



This person influenced my decision in the Apple store comments section for FC 4.0:



> Say goodbye to extras
> Written by JR
> 3 December 2007
> For those who are looking to purchase FCE 4 because they have "outgrown" iMovie, think twice before you jump. I was drawn to FCE because I have been able to use friends' prior version of FCE -- which contained a music application called Soundtrack and contained loads of music and loops -- well beyond that contained in Garageband. The prior version of FCE also provided a plethora of extra content for LiveType, which is a fun application for animating text.
> ...


----------



## NMK (Mar 13, 2005)

Just wanted to support your decision in FCE 3.5 vs 4.0 SoundTrack is a great program, sorry to see it dropped with the latest version of FCE. Yes Garageband is fantastic, but still a bit consumer feeling. Your next logical step would be FC Studio (if willing to drop a chunk of cash) and the experience you'll gain with 3.5 will have you well prepared. Best of luck and enjoy your FC experience.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Anyone know where I can pick up a used copy of FCE so I can get the upgrade version !
John


----------

